# changes in fetal movement before labor?



## MommytoTwo (Jun 20, 2004)

Did your babies slow down a lot right before labor? I know they all slow down towards teh end because they run out of room, but I am talking about being just quiet before labor? I have read that a couple of places and I am curious. Whats your experience been?


----------



## * guest * (Feb 22, 2007)

My little one is at almost 38 weeks gestation and I've noticed that for the past couple of days, her movement has slowed a bit. She only seems to move it I drink something cold or I prod her a little. I had a bit of spotting yesterday but she is moving, just not as much.

Maybe. I'm not sure. We'll see.


----------



## cidercat (Oct 31, 2006)

With DS, he never slowed down at all. In fact, when my water broke with him, I thought for a moment that the little booger had kicked me so hard that I wet my pants. That would've been typical for him. That wasn't what had happened, but it was entirely possible given his vigorous activity.


----------

